# Jones vs Neversummer



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not so much what we think, it's what kind of riding do you do?

What deck have you been riding? Where do you ride? What kind of rider are you? 

Serve us up some hard info and we can give you some useful feedback.

and btw, welcome.:smile:


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah these are all pretty different boards give us a little more the proto is going to be more flexy rocker in the middle getting towards park oriented side 

The jones moutain twin is an all mountain killer

and

The Aviator is getting towards the aggresive hard charging side of things

depends what you like to do


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you want camber between your feet or do you want rocker between your feet?

NS = camber/rocker/camber
Jones = variations of camber, but pretty sure all have camber between the feet


----------



## rkliger (Dec 9, 2015)

Ive been riding a skate bananawhich wasnt great at all really but at the end of last season i demoed a jones and used my bros proto. I primarily ride in big sky where honestly I do eerything from tonsof pow to steep groomers to park.


----------



## rkliger (Dec 9, 2015)

Honestly, whats the difference. Iveread so many reviews saying both are such awesome all mountain boards, what does a camber profile like neversummer give you bc i know the jones' boards are full camber and then bevelled out at the tips.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

rkliger said:


> Honestly, whats the difference.


Haha, good point. For _some_ riders, there's actually no difference. They _just ride_ whatever is attached to their feet. Longer shorter stiffer noodle camber rocker 2x4, who cares, if it slips down a slope, they'll ride it. If you're that type? Go with whatever topsheet you like most .

For the more fussy ones, it's a difference if you have camber _between_ the feet and rockered tip n tail (Jones) or rocker between feet and camber _under_ the feet (NS). E.g. I prefer the first as camber between feet feels more stable _to me_ on groomers while the rockered nose increases float in pow. Others will prefer the second as it offers (insert an advantage of those obnoxious wiggly thingies :laugh

BTW: You'll get an overview on profiles here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html

The question of what's better for BC will give you loads of different answers as everyone has different preferences and rides diffetent terrain in a different way . Some swear by short wide pow boards, some like longer narrower freeride boards... add the camber vs rocker and anything inbetween preferences and you have x amount of options and opinions. That's why ppl ask you to give as much info as possible.


----------



## rkliger (Dec 9, 2015)

So you would say the mountain twin is the best for eerything and the aviator is mroe for shedding tough and steep trails?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

raffertyk2 said:


> Yeah these are all pretty different boards give us a little more the proto is going to be more flexy rocker in the middle getting towards park oriented side
> 
> The jones moutain twin is an all mountain killer
> 
> ...


^ here is your answer. The choice is now yours. I think you will find either deck a great choice for you.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

These are very diff boards, and would not say the Proto is an "all mountain" board. Its pretty noodle, not gonna do well at high speed and not the best in pow. If your looking at NS, go with Snow Trooper or West.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You're choices are all over the place.

To fit Big Sky but still be park rideable look at the Ride Burnout or Berzerker, Yes Optimistic or Typo, Jones Mt Twin does fit, Niche Story, K2 Turbo Dream or Happy Hour, Rome Mod Rocker, or a Flow Rush.


----------



## rkliger (Dec 9, 2015)

Thankyou, i do not mean it doesnt matter but these days all the different technologies that are implmented in boards today make most boards, regardless of the profile, amazing. Even simple profiles like the aviator thats basically just camber is a sick board. Out of the 3, which do you think is the best all mountain.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

My vote would be the mountain twin


----------



## rkliger (Dec 9, 2015)

What do you mean by all over the place? Are the NS and Aviator not considered all mountain?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

rkliger said:


> What do you mean by all over the place? Are the NS and Aviator not considered all mountain?


If you dont know what everyone means then you probably fall into the catagory that Neni mentioned about not caring. Also, given your responses, you will probably not be putting each board to the test. Go with what Nivek recommended, from your list the mtn twin, he rides hundreds of boards a season. I totally agree with his suggested rides.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

rkliger said:


> What do you mean by all over the place? Are the NS and Aviator not considered all mountain?


Your choices include boards of three different camber profiles of various degrees of stiffness, some true twins and some with setback.

Yeah, you're all over the place with your choices.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

For you it may not seem like there is a huge difference coming from a Skate Banana even the Proto will seem like a huge upgrade since you are adding more camber to the profile than what the Banana has 

You said you rode your brothers Proto already?

Did you feel like it fit your needs? if so and you liked how it rode go with that.

You will probably be most comfortable at first on the Proto because it does have some rocker and you are used to riding a rocker board

If you want something that will handle speed a little better, have more pop and a stiffer board that will feel better on flatbase and in my opinion tends to hold an edge slightly better I would go with the Mountain Twin (still a twin board but moving to a camber dominant profile) I learned on Camber love camber and you may hate it at first if you never have ridden camber before but the benefits outweigh the learning curve imo

I would stay away from the aviator that would be the most drastic change for you camber dominant with setback (twin directional)

If you like the Proto go for it but if you find yourself wanting something a bit stiffer go for the Mountain Twin


----------



## psyire (Dec 9, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> For you it may not seem like there is a huge difference coming from a Skate Banana even the Proto will seem like a huge upgrade since you are adding more camber to the profile than what the Banana has
> 
> You said you rode your brothers Proto already?
> 
> ...


I like my NS Cobra for an all mountain board. Works pretty good for everything but I'll admit I'm not really a park rider. If i had to knock it at all I would say it's a bit squirrelly at high speeds.. but nothing unmanageable. It's a good all condition board.. deep or shallow pow/groomed/slushy/icy. You can ride it anywhere.. Based on 161X.

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------

